# tank on wheels???



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

do you think that if i put a tank(55 gallon) on a nice sturdy base, and had the base on wheels(like casters):

1: the caster would hold the weight?

2: the tank would not break/cracked when rolled?

it would not go far, maybe 1.5' max...

the reason i ask is i am i putting together a fry tank(55 gallon) and i want it under my stand, like where a sump would go... but i do not want my upper tank(90 gallon) to be too high off the ground... so if i made the stand to just clear the 55 by whatever, a few inches, to do work on the 55, all i would have to do is roll it out to work on it, and then roll it back in when done...

haven't really designed a stand yet, but it would probably be similar to what i have now, where my whole front of the stand comes off for easy access to my sump now....

let me know what your thoughts are please...
thanks


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've seen many tanks on casters, and the stands have to be extremely rigid if you use the multiple setups I've seen as a "rule".


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

Also when selecting casters look for the max weight they will allow, try to find the smoothest rolling ones possible maybe a hard rubber versus plastic ??


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Casters all have a weight rating listed right on them. I would buy casters that are able to handle at least half the weight of the tank and stand (with 4 casters, each one handles half the wight is overbuilt by 2x to give you a saftey margin) They difinately make casters that can more than handle a 55g.

As number6 said, the stand would need to be extra sturdy. They aren't made to handle movement. If it is hidden from view you could make a sturdy stand out of 2.4's.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya, it will def. be made out of 2x4's... it will not be seen i don't think, so that is not an issue... i just want to minimize the height of the overall stand, and putting the 55 on casters should help out a few inches anyhow...

do you think casters can be found just at like home depot, or something, or would i need to go to some kind of specialty store???

i'll keep you posted...


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

Caster may be found at HD, but look around to get some options. Lastly keep in margins of safety to avoid any problems in the future and be sure to finish the wood with a varathane (sp?) and glue and screw any joints. I built a stand abouit a year ago out of 2x4's I thought I had it built right, I was wrong I took it down this year and I am so glad I did I can't believe how bad the stand had got over the year, I was able to simply tear it apart the wood had dried out and everything had shruck making all my joints loose. Lesson learned next one will be bullet proof.

Good luck !!


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Just my $0.02 worth ... consider building a box structure (2x4 frame with minimum 1/2" plywood glued and screwed both sides ... build it flat and true), then if you only plan to move it forward and back into place, consider using those low-profile wheel units designed for refrigerators. Not sure exactly what weight they're rated for, but using more than one pair (with 2x4 cross pc. inside the "box" to support the wheel unit) may serve your needs. This type of arrangement should run smoothly and "stay on track" when moved around.


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Just my $0.02 worth ... consider building a box structure (2x4 frame with minimum 1/2" plywood glued and screwed both sides ... build it flat and true ... this will not flex). Then if you only plan to move it forward and back into place, consider using those low-profile wheel units designed for use under refrigerators. Not sure exactly what weight they're rated for, but using more than one pair (with 2x4 cross pc. inside the "box" to support the wheel unit) may serve your needs. This type of arrangement should run smoothly and "stay on track" when moved around.


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Oops! sorry about double post.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

not a bad thought newfisher...

i had another thought too, not sure if it'll be better, or even work for that matter, but what about the mover things... the ones you put under furniture and it can slide with ease... do those actually work, and would they work on a tank... obviously you would have to leave them under the tank, so not sure that would be a good idea or not, but i t was just a thought.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I use casters on some of the tools in the shop that weigh 400lb or so. These are the types that I have used in the past.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?fa ... tails#tabs

I have also used the furniture movers to move a tank in the past.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Take a look in http://www.grainger.com or http://www.mcmaster.com. Grainger has 65 pages of "rubber wheel casters". Here is the first low profile swivel ones I found that are rated for 200lbs each so 4 would support 800lbs. *1G301* There is also a rigid "Wheel" that doesn't swivel for pulling straight out and back... *1G302*


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

for price wise, i think i would like to stick with the wheel that doesn't swivel, but i am concerned that if i do that, i might run into some problems pulling and pushing it...

any thoughts on that... you think i would have any issues???


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it going to be on carpet? Tile? Concrete? Best bet would be two that swivel (in the front) and two that are rigid (in the back). Saves you some money but still gives you the opportunity to "steer" the tank should the need arise.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

it will be on my basement floor... slab with sticky tiles on it... i never gave that a thought about 2 and 2... probably will go that route if i decide to make 2 seperate tanks...

another plan i thought about was making the 55 gallon a sump for my 90, and just plumb them together, so i can just do all my water changes in my 90, and not worry about trying to get filters out from behind the 55, and then i wouldn't have to put that tank on rollers... not sure what i am gonna do...

for now, since so close to xmas, i am just going to setup my 20 long again for mom, and let her spit in there... then after xmas i will start work on the 55, new stand, etc...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

venustus19 said:


> for price wise, i think i would like to stick with the wheel that doesn't swivel, but i am concerned that if i do that, i might run into some problems pulling and pushing it...
> 
> any thoughts on that... you think i would have any issues???


Get two that swivel and two that don't...


----------



## Thorin83 (Dec 23, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> Get two that swivel and two that don't...


Now we're talking..
I would do it this way.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

They are fairly cheap. I am puttin 6 casters on a 20 long stand that I am builiding. I bought them at HD for about $3 a piece and they hold 125 lbs. ea.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Is it going to be on carpet? Tile? Concrete? Best bet would be two that swivel (in the front) and two that are rigid (in the back). Saves you some money but still gives you the opportunity to "steer" the tank should the need arise.


Actually..... if you want to use two straight and two swivel, put the swivels together on the same end of the tank. It will be more manuverable, although even if your floor is very flat and strong, moving a tank while filled with water is not a safe action. We have a bunch of big bins at work with fixed and swivel castors, and they are always paired the closest ones matching.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Morpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going to be on carpet? Tile? Concrete? Best bet would be two that swivel (in the front) and two that are rigid (in the back). Saves you some money but still gives you the opportunity to "steer" the tank should the need arise.
> ...


Agreed. A nice handle on the side that has the fixed wheels and you've got a shopping cart o' fish


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Morpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going to be on carpet? Tile? Concrete? Best bet would be two that swivel (in the front) and two that are rigid (in the back). Saves you some money but still gives you the opportunity to "steer" the tank should the need arise.
> ...


Actually..... as Morpheus said, if you want it to pull out from the front like a drawer, You should put the two rigid along the back side rolling front to back (not right to left) and the two swivels along the front. Because if you mount the rigid on one end it will have to pivot on those and swing out in an arc on the other end.... Now if you want to pull it out from the side not the front mount them as Mcdaphnia said.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

One thing to note... and I'm sure it has already been thought of, is that under no circumstances should the tank be moved by holding on to the glass or trim, especially near the top of the tank. Make sure that you build handles into the stand. Otherwise anyone who would try to slide the tank out would be tempted to grab the lip of the tank and drag it out. It is a natural automatic thing to try and get a better grip on something heavy. Many people do it without even realizing they are changing their grip. I know that you are smart enough to avoid this mistake, but I thought it was a precaution worth noting.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I`m thinking...drag bars, straight 2"pipes, 30deg Rake, 30 over springer...that should move that tank with style :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It should not be moved until a good part of the water has been drained out, and something inserted to prevent sloshing. The pipes and rake are not that much of an exaggeration for a project like this one. It is already a little beyond the bounds of safety and reason would fall next.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 75 gallon on a base, i put casters for about 700lbs i think on. Its very hard to move the tank. (its on carpet so it kinda sinks into it) but it does move when you want it to. its been ok for a year so far now.


----------

